# sound for my locomotive project



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fellers, for a while off and on I have been working on a Cli-Shay; kind of a Class A Climax, kind of an early Shay. I want to add sound to it and I will add that I still have no interest in DCC. Not even sure if anyone would sell a sound system for a locomotive with a marine engine and maybe I would just have to settle for some sound unit that really doesn't sound like the real thing. I do recall somewhere seeing a sound unit for sale that is of a steam donkey and I could just use that and it wouldn't be in sync but it would have the character sound of the original. Any ideas?

Doug


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Doug: Are you using battery R/C Operation? If so then check the link I posted here as it just might be what you are needing for your sound system. I have heard the sound and it is pretty good and I think you will like the features that it has and what you can do with it. The price is not too bad either. A lot less that Phoenix, Dallee and QSI. 

http://www.technobotsonline.com/programmable-engine-sound-system.html 

Dan S.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I have just been searching the site recommended and it looks real good. 
Have an update on the sound system they have upgraded it. 
New link is this I am seriously considering this as opposed to the more expensive brands. 

http://www.technobotsonline.com/programmable-engine-sound-system-mk2.html 

Thanks or the reference Dan


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at this system and can see some issues. First off it is 45 pounds, plus shipping. That is not really " a lot less than xyz sound system". 
Second it is monophonic, the engine sounds cut out when horn is sounded. Did not see a reference to a bell. And the really big deal is a 12 volt upper limit, and they imply this is a hard limit, go over the rating and you will release smoke. I just sold some used Phoenix and Sierra systems for all around 100 dollars. Far better way to go. 
Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I completely agree (although I'm not the expert that Jonathan is), chiming in here to underscore that used systems are around, and why not ask here on the site? 

(technically you cannot place a wanted ad, but I guess I have accidentally broken the rules) 

email Jonathan privately (or call him!), check with Stan C, call Robby, call Mike K., etc. 

Greg


----------

